# Paph question!



## Angel5Gigi (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi, everyone! I was hoping to get some more info on Paphiopedilum. I just got one, almost a week ago, with what seems to be a beautiful flower about to bloom. My question is: how long do Paphs usually take for their flower to open?

It's not a small bud, but quite large and seems to be ready. I thought she'd open by now, but that could just be my excitement talking lol. I'll include a link to a photo of her below, in case that helps.

Any info would be great, thanks!


----------



## phraggy (Mar 21, 2015)

It should be fully open in about 3 weeks time or so. Looks like it could be quite a colourful bloom.
Good luck,

Ed


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 21, 2015)

The waiting is the hardest part!  What kind of Paph is it?


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 21, 2015)

Looks like a maudiae type paph.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2015)

Yep. They open much quicker than some Paphs, like malipoense, which can be in spike and bud for 5 months!!


----------



## abax (Mar 22, 2015)

Paphs. will teach you patience.


----------



## Angel5Gigi (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes, I believe it is a maudiae. The tag that came along says: "Paphiopedilum Petula's Pulsar (Ruby Pulsar 'Yukio' x Petula's Mystery 'Dark Aura'). This looks like the cross it came from? It's actually a good bit darker than in the photo; flash made it look lighter, but I do think it'll be nice and colorful with the green .

5 months for a malipoense to bloom?! Wow, I'd never have guessed. A couple of weeks for mine, ok, thanks! I'll be patient and tend to it well. So excited!

Thanks so much for the info, all! I reallllly appreciate it.


----------



## Stone (Mar 25, 2015)

You need to get so many plants that you don't have time to sit and wait!


----------



## Jenn4a (Mar 26, 2015)

Stone said:


> You need to get so many plants that you don't have time to sit and wait!



^^ I agree with this! I have phals, vandaceous orchids, a couple cattleya, phrags and paphs. Hint: Having several blooming phals! That offers a good distraction.. Even if my orchids aren't blooming, most of them are actively growing right now, which makes me as happy as them blooming.


----------



## daniella3d (May 14, 2015)

wow, when I think of my sanderianum that will MAYBE not bloom before the year 2025, waiting a year to see a plant bloom, seem like nothing 

I am surprised that this plant bloom blasted because it looks like it was opening already. I thought blast would only happen when the bug was in formation, not when it was so mature.

I am watering all my paph and frags every day. I have been doing this for a year now and they seem happy.


----------



## Angel5Gigi (May 14, 2015)

I do have several other Phal plants and a couple in bloom to keep me distracted and orchid-happy always . I have no other Paphs, though. 

Daniella3d, would you mind sharing how exactly you water your paph? I would like to own another one at some point, and would appreciate any pointers. I didn't think it would bud blast, either, but it did get so cold at that time. Maybe with the warmer weather coming, and better conditions in my home, I can do better for a Paph.


----------

